# Home made gopro pole mount



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I'd like to make a GoPro mount with a Samurai Katana sword. Crashes should be interesting with that.

But seriously, I wouldn't mind making one with the handle of a sword. Great grip.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Leo said:


> I'd like to make a GoPro mount with a Samurai Katana sword. Crashes should be interesting with that.


Trees are no longer a problem lol


----------



## 03SVTCobra (Mar 31, 2012)

You can use half inch pvc and the gopro tripod mount. I made several this way. The tripod screw is a standard size i grabbed some from home depot drilled a hole through an endcap and mounted the gopro that way.


----------

